# The Amazing Race - S24E01 2/23/14 *Spoliers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Too bad about Mark not being able to race. That would really suck to find that out the night before the race starts. 

I wonder if Mallory and her dad were a standby team and already in LA or if they made an emergency call to her and she hopped on the first plane. 

There were some spectacular views of that tower and of the city. 

So glad to see the Twinnies eliminated. I remembered not liking them the first time they were on, but by the end of this episode I already couldn't stand them again. If they had let me choose which team to eliminate first, it would have been them.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Fantastic first elimination!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

And this episode demonstrates why I groaned when I saw the Twins would be on the Race again. The bickering and shrill cries of 'Twinnie' get old really fast.

spoiler for next week's teaser:


Spoiler



When I saw Mallory subbing for Bopper, I said "Uh oh" and told my husband I hoped Mallory wouldn't be such an airhead this time around. Poor Mark.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Got to see the Twinnies working with the Afganimals. 

Glad to see the Twinnies go - they were on the first flight and still did the first task dead last.

Interesting seeing all the people trying to change - wonder if any of it will stick.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I would have much, much rather seen first and last reversed. Oh well...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was a fan of the Twinnies last time, and going in really wanted to see the Afghanimals eliminated right away, but by the end of this episode, I was glad to see the Twinnies eliminated. Good Lord, I wouldn't want to put up with more of that for any more weeks!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

with them gone, i might actually watch the rest of the season!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I've never been so happy to see a team eliminated. My ears are thankful. Now if they lose the deaf guy and mom I can enjoy the rest of the season.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Ahh, I started a season thread while this one was being started (got distracted at work).

Happy to get it deleted if people would rather separate ep threads.

What say you all?


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> I would have much, much rather seen first and last reversed. Oh well...


Really? Why? I think the cowboys are great racers and good sports. I think the twins are loud, obnoxious and grating. What makes you like them?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

What a great first elimination!

I thought this was a pretty good start, wouldn't mind if the whiny redhead goes next.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

HIHZia said:


> Really? Why? I think the cowboys are great racers and good sports. I think the twins are loud, obnoxious and grating. What makes you like them?


He doesn't like the cowboys, nothing will change that. He grew up in Kansas and I suspect guys that made his life hell. It comes up ever season they're on.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

HIHZia said:


> Really? Why? I think the cowboys are great racers and good sports. I think the twins are loud, obnoxious and grating. What makes you like them?


The twins were a good team their first season, but it's not that I liked them so much as that I dislike the Oklahoma sh*tkickers. I know I'm in a small minority in this, but there it is. Half the guys in my high school could have been their daddy. I don't trust the aw-shucks act.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> The twins were a good team their first season, but it's not that I liked them so much as that I dislike the Oklahoma sh*tkickers. I know I'm in a small minority in this, but there it is. Half the guys in my high school could have been their daddy. I don't trust the aw-shucks act.


If it helps, I met them and their families doing a commercial. They still work their own ranches and seem like genuinely nice guys. Don't get me wrong, I grew up around the same kind of guys you're talking about, so I think I can tell the difference.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I really do not like the "all stars" concept on reality shows (TAR, Survivor, Big Brother, etc). If you have watched a program regularly then you already know the person/team's personality and method of play. Most likely if you didn't like them the first time, you won't like them the second or third. I would be more than happy to see the Afghanimals go next.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> I was a fan of the Twinnies last time, and going in really wanted to see the Afghanimals eliminated right away, but by the end of this episode, I was glad to see the Twinnies eliminated. Good Lord, I wouldn't want to put up with more of that for any more weeks!


That's how I felt too.

Afghanimals next would be good.
Brendan and Rachel after that.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

+1


...and let's avoid calling them 'Branchel' just because they're trying to create their own nickname - and everyone knows you don't get to choose that, it has to be given to you!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I've never been so happy to see a team eliminated. My ears are thankful. Now if they lose the deaf guy and mom I can enjoy the rest of the season.


This. There was only one team I could have been half as happy to lose and that would be the mom and son.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Fantastic first elimination!


:up::up:


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I wonder what the over/under is for how long Brachel's marriage lasts.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I am not a fan of any team that screeches and yells so I was damn glad to see the Twinnies go. The Afghanimals need to go next please, it's a shame they were invited back.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

etexlady said:


> I really do not like the "all stars" concept on reality shows (TAR, Survivor, Big Brother, etc). If you have watched a program regularly then you already know the person/team's personality and method of play. Most likely if you didn't like them the first time, you won't like them the second or third. I would be more than happy to see the Afghanimals go next.


CBS isn't running All-Stars versions of their shows to try and get you to like teams that you didn't like the first time around. They're running them because viewers like to see things they're familiar with. As already proven just by the few people in this thread, every team has its fans, and every team has those who dislike it. CBS doesn't want to fill the whole season with former fan favorites. That's not how reality show casting works. Viewers like to have someone to root against just as much as they like someone to root for.

Having said that, if they wanted to bring a team back from last season for viewers to root against, I would have much preferred Tim and Marie over the Afghanimals. I don't mind Leo and Jamal, it's just that I really loved watching Marie and her antics.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

This is going to be the season where I'll be cheering each week because I'm thrilled with who gets eliminated.

There's not a single team that I'm rooting for. I don't mind the country singers, but I'm so sick of everyone else that the eliminations will be satisfying. A part of me just wants to FF through the episodes so I can see where they go and then get to the end to watch who gets Philiminated.

I'm really tired of the shows I usually enjoy so much bringing back people who've been on before.

deb


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I still like the Trotters.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the Trotters too and I may be the only that actually sort of likes Brandon and Rachel maybe because I watched them BB. David and Connor seem ok and I think them and the cowboys are the teams to beat.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Maui said:


> That's how I felt too.
> 
> Afghanimals next would be good.
> Brendan and Rachel after that.


Not before we see some Rachel sobbing. 

Hopiing Mallory gets far..she's a little bundle of sunshine.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm guessing, now, that Mark and Mallory would be splitting anything they win and it would be up to Mark to share anything with Bopper if he chooses to, right? There is no concession made to give Bopper any money otherwise (except maybe some kind of "scale" for the clip they showed last night as to why he can't race) is there?

Tough break - I like Mallory, so I'm happy to see her, but too bad Bopper couldn't race.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sure there was an arrangement made before Mallory was given the opportunity to race that ensures no-one loses out - maybe a three-way split or 50-50 between the half share of Bopper and Mallory.

Of course I'm only guessing, but I doubt she'd have been given the chance without _something _in place.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So deaf kid's mother is afraid of heights, plus old-- why didn't he do it? You don't have to be able to hear for that.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

She did it - and that frees him up for something more physical later on. They have to do an even number of challenges.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Best phirst philimination ever.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

+1 x infinity. Our family's favorite AR episode of all time.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Had to come in here to see who was eliminated. I forgot to pad the SP when I set it and missed the last 15 minutes. Glad the twinnies are gone. There are a handful of teams I will be glad when they are gone (brendan/rachel, aphgans, luke/margie)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Too bad about Mark not being able to race. That would really suck to find that out the night before the race starts.


I like the Twinnies.. It seems to me they spent WAY too much time on the Mark not being able to participate part..

Also, I was surprised how quickly many of the teams figured out it was an even/odd numbered car thing. (If it's on rails, can you really call it a ferris wheel? They did, but SHOULD you?)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Had to come in here to see who was eliminated. I forgot to pad the SP when I set it and missed the last 15 minutes. Glad the twinnies are gone. There are a handful of teams I will be glad when they are gone (brendan/rachel, aphgans, luke/margie)


Not sure where your recording cut off. The Twinnies got to the bubbles thing and there were other teams still there. They got in one and it had a "Try Again" sign. Instead of watching which bubbles other teams got out of and leaving, vs. which bubbles teams got out of and then had to go again, they just sat there and bickered. So when it was time for them to get off and get back on, they bickered and argued about which one to get back on. Another team was still going around, and the Twinnies were arguing about whether they should get in one of the empty bubbles and risk it being the wrong one, or if they should wait for the other team to go all the way around and then get in their bubble to ensure that they were getting in one that had a clue.

Ultimately, they decided to get in a bubble and picked correctly, but not before the other team had gone almost all the way around, so the Twinnies lost any chance they had of catching up by standing there arguing. The producers didn't even try to fake us out at the mat.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Maui said:


> That's how I felt too.
> 
> Afghanimals next would be good.
> Brendan and Rachel after that.


Yep, that's my order too. Was it the twinnies who said something like, "They are worse than us?" That cracked me up!!

There are about 4 or 5 teams that need to go. I'll add in the mom and her deaf son, IRC he whined the whole first time around, and then the You Tube couple, although they didn't seem as annoying this time around. I said when they announced the teams that I might watch at the beginning and if the teams I hate stay on and are really obnoxious, I'm gone for the first time ever. Good start getting rid of one of the most annoying. And they played REALLY bad too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> +1
> 
> ...and let's avoid calling them 'Branchel' just because they're trying to create their own nickname - and everyone knows you don't get to choose that, it has to be given to you!


I vote for Red Whiner and dumb dumb


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> CBS isn't running All-Stars versions of their shows to try and get you to like teams that you didn't like the first time around. They're running them because viewers like to see things they're familiar with. As already proven just by the few people in this thread, every team has its fans, and every team has those who dislike it. CBS doesn't want to fill the whole season with former fan favorites. That's not how reality show casting works. Viewers like to have someone to root against just as much as they like someone to root for.
> 
> Having said that, if they wanted to bring a team back from last season for viewers to root against, I would have much preferred Tim and Marie over the Afghanimals. I don't mind Leo and Jamal, it's just that I really loved watching Marie and her antics.


I know you keep up on these things. Are the ratings better for All Star versions of these shows than for all new casts? If so, I can understand why they bring back these people. But if not, I don't get it. I think the majority of folks on TCF would probably vote all new casts over All Star seasons, or at least bring only a few back with a new cast.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

debtoine said:


> This is going to be the season where I'll be cheering each week because I'm thrilled with who gets eliminated.
> 
> There's not a single team that I'm rooting for. I don't mind the country singers, but I'm so sick of everyone else that the eliminations will be satisfying. A part of me just wants to FF through the episodes so I can see where they go and then get to the end to watch who gets Philiminated.
> 
> ...


This one show, for me, has always been about the locations and the tasks and less about the teams. I've come to root against teams because I don't like them, but I still watch because I enjoy the travel aspect. For instance, I've never heard of the city they went to this week, so it's nice to learn something about it. As long as the tasks remain in sync with the culture of the places they go, I'll enjoy this show. Survivor has gone completely away from that, and I don't think it's a better show because they have.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tonestert said:


> I like the Trotters too and* I may be the only that actually sort of likes Brandon and Rachel maybe because I watched them BB. *David and Connor seem ok and I think them and the cowboys are the teams to beat.


That's exactly why I DON'T like them  I really didn't think they were all that bad on their first season of TAR. Not even close on the obnoxious scale as Rachel was on BB. Still even if they were the sweetest couple on the show, there's no way I could ever root for her.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

As I've said before, thank goodness for TiVo so I can fast forward through the Brenchel parts. I would be happy to see them go next.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not sure where your recording cut off. The Twinnies got to the bubbles thing and there were other teams still there. They got in one and it had a "Try Again" sign. Instead of watching which bubbles other teams got out of and leaving, vs. which bubbles teams got out of and then had to go again, they just sat there and bickered. So when it was time for them to get off and get back on, they bickered and argued about which one to get back on. Another team was still going around, and the Twinnies were arguing about whether they should get in one of the empty bubbles and risk it being the wrong one, or if they should wait for the other team to go all the way around and then get in their bubble to ensure that they were getting in one that had a clue.
> 
> Ultimately, they decided to get in a bubble and picked correctly, but not before the other team had gone almost all the way around, so the Twinnies lost any chance they had of catching up by standing there arguing. The producers didn't even try to fake us out at the mat.


Thanks for this. It cut off when they were in the wrong pod and were bickering about it at that point. Glad I missed more bickering by them.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> CBS isn't running All-Stars versions of their shows to try and get you to like teams that you didn't like the first time around. They're running them because viewers like to see things they're familiar with. As already proven just by the few people in this thread, every team has its fans, and every team has those who dislike it. CBS doesn't want to fill the whole season with former fan favorites. That's not how reality show casting works. Viewers like to have someone to root against just as much as they like someone to root for.


Another thing that I've heard why they do returning player seasons is it because it saves money/time in the casting process. It's easier and cheaper when you are dealing with known entities rather than unknowns who you have to vet and determine how they'll be on camera. While it's probably not a huge savings, it is something and when you're a CBS bean counter, every penny counts.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

nmiller855 said:


> As I've said before, thank goodness for TiVo so I can fast forward through the Brenchel parts. I would be happy to see them go next.


Thank you for being the first on in this thread to get it right. Brenchel. His name is Brendon, not Brandon. Now, let's get them eliminated from our screens forever.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> This one show, for me, has always been about the locations and the tasks and less about the teams. I've come to root against teams because I don't like them, but I still watch because I enjoy the travel aspect. For instance, I've never heard of the city they went to this week, so it's nice to learn something about it. As long as the tasks remain in sync with the culture of the places they go, I'll enjoy this show. Survivor has gone completely away from that, and I don't think it's a better show because they have.


I too love the travel aspect. This show takes me to places that I will probably never ever go. It's fascinating to see these different parts of the world. Just like I could spend hours on Google maps and Google streetview seeing what it's like in other places.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Of the 11 teams that started, 6 I'm rooting against (5 now), 3 I'm rooting for and 2 I'm indifferent about. Definitely rooting harder against than for anyone.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> Best phirst philimination ever.


No kidding.

I was even ready to accept the Twinnies as a needed "villain" team. But by the end of the episode, I'd had enough.



TonyTheTiger said:


> +1
> 
> ...and let's avoid calling them 'Branchel' just because they're trying to create their own nickname - and everyone knows you don't get to choose that, it has to be given to you!


Rack him!





VegasVic said:


> I still like the Trotters.


I like the Trotters, I like the Cowboys (I know everyone doesn't). Everyone else? I don't care.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TomK said:


> I am not a fan of any team that screeches and yells so I was damn glad to see the Twinnies go. The Afghanimals need to go next please, it's a shame they were invited back.


+1!

I'm really sorry that Bopper isn't able to compete. Hope Mark and Mallory do well. Mallory's mildly annoying, but no where near the Twinnies or Afghanimals level of annoying.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, this episode had lots of great stuff

- Marching band arrangement of the theme
- Seeing John's stupid incessant smile again as he got sent home in the archive footage
- Twins are gone already

Now there are only a half dozen other annoying teams to go.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't really "hate" the Afghanimals per se. I just think they try way too hard to be "outrageous" and "fun".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Wow, this episode had lots of great stuff
> 
> - Marching band arrangement of the theme
> - Seeing John's stupid incessant smile again as he got sent home in the archive footage
> ...


On the opening, have they just given up starting the race from various locations and now it just starts from SoCal always? Seems as far as I can remember, the last few seasons have all started from somewhere in the great Los Angeles area.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I loved that Phil just gave them airplane tickets right as they found the correct band members. No getting a clue, then fake drama racing to the airport to see who would get onto each flight.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

No real physically challenging tasks this episode. I wonder if that was by design so they didn't lose the least physical team right off the bat.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Inundated said:


> I like the Trotters, I like the Cowboys (I know everyone doesn't). Everyone else? I don't care.


I like those, and the father/son team where the dad got injured. Can't remember the names.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I like those, and the father/son team where the dad got injured. Can't remember the names.


Yeah, I'd be OK with them, too, though like you, I also can't remember their names.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I loved that Phil just gave them airplane tickets right as they found the correct band members. No getting a clue, then fake drama racing to the airport to see who would get onto each flight.


I liked that as well. Nobody needing to race the streets of LA to get to the airport first. Flight order is already determined based on the band task.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Yeah, I'd be OK with them, too, though like you, I also can't remember their names.


Dave (dad) and Connor (son).


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Dave (dad) and Connor (son).


I still barely remember the team. I guess I didn't pay much attention to them...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Inundated said:


> I still barely remember the team. I guess I didn't pay much attention to them...


They were on a couple seasons ago. The dad hurt his achilles running to the mat on a small island after the teams had ridden jet skis to get to the island. IIRC, it was the same leg where the two black doctors were eliminated because neither could swim and therefore they couldn't complete one of the challenges.

John and Jessica had given their extra Express Pass to Dave and Connor (per an agreement that whoever won the EP would give the other one to the team that finished second) so D&C used it in the next leg to skip a challenge and ended up finishing first and won the prize for that leg. But at the beginning of the following leg, they met Phil at the mat and told him they were going to have to bow out. All of this happened in SE Asia.

In an interview with them after the race, they said that after the injury, they were allowed to contact Dave's doctor back in the States and were told that Dave should have surgery to repair the Achilles no more than a week after the injury. They felt like they had no choice but to quit the race and go back to the States to get the surgery, lest it cause Dave to have permanent ligament damage.

IIRC, one of the two of them is a cancer survivor, and they're both accomplished cyclists.

Does any of that ring a bell for you?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Inundated said:


> I still barely remember the team. I guess I didn't pay much attention to them...


I think they're a low-key team and thus the editing didn't put much of a spotlight on them until the injury occurred.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> IIRC, one of the two of them is a cancer survivor, and they're both accomplished cyclists.
> 
> Does any of that ring a bell for you?


That rings a slight bell. I'd still have to go to CBS.com to pick them out of a lineup.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I think they're a low-key team and thus the editing didn't put much of a spotlight on them until the injury occurred.


IIRC, the injury happened at the end of the second leg. The first leg focused mostly on the challenge where the teams had to search among hundreds of sandcastles on a beach, and where three teams ultimately agreed to all forfeit the challenge and race to the finish, knowing that the first two would have a time penalty and the third would be eliminated. So there wasn't much time in that episode for them to focuse on Dave and Connor.

The second leg spent a lot of time focusing on the two black doctors who were brothers who couldn't swim, and then I remember two women, I think Asian, who got lost while riding their jet ski to a challenge. Again, not much time to focus on Dave and Connor.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> IIRC, one of the two of them is a cancer survivor, and they're both accomplished cyclists.


I believe it was the son who was the cancer survivor, but my memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I believe it was the son who was the cancer survivor, but my memory isn't what it used to be.


Both are, according to their original bio:

http://www.cbs.com/shows/amazing_race/cast/205046


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

That's how I remember it, too. Both survived cancer and it's why they wanted to run the race together.

I seem to remember also that they were nice guys and, despite having at least one opportunity to be mean, they passed in favor of being decent.

I'd like to see them do well.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm starting to remember more about Dave and Connor.

Their All-Stars bio doesn't mention them being cancer survivors at all.

http://www.cbs.com/shows/amazing_race/cast/214804/


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Both are, according to their original bio:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/amazing_race/cast/205046


Yes, both of them are as they reminded the viewers about 20 times per episode usually tears were involved.


----------



## gpejsa (Jan 27, 2002)

I was pretty disappointed in Team Kentucky this evening. I think they forgot about the spirit of Bopper and just got to bickering too much


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

This is last week's thread. Might want to edit/spoilerize that. Although I knew as much from the ads for this week.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Who needs $1 million (and winning for your friend) when you have your $20 backpack and a change of clothes? I feel terrible for Mallory, she did everything she could to slap him back into reality.

One of the most mentally challenged performances ever by a contestant.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Bob, you're in the wrong weekly thread.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

moved to correct thread.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Gee thanks! Haven't seen this week's episode yet and now it's been spoiled!

Please make sure you post in the right thread in future!!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

eddyj said:


> moved to correct thread.


Not yet.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Not yet.


My reply to his post was moved.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

To be fair to those that posted spoilers in this thread, it was started as a season thread. I not know when it changed but it hasn't been long.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

EdwPowers said:


> To be fair to those that posted spoilers in this thread, it was started as a season thread. I not know when it changed but it hasn't been long.


Wrong. I started the thread and put the original air date of the season premiere in the thread title. The title has not changed. I don't like season-long threads for shows like this. Each episode has specific things to discuss, and historically we get plenty of discussion on each episode to warrant separate episode threads.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wrong. I started the thread and put the original air date of the season premiere in the thread title. The title has not changed. I don't like season-long threads for shows like this each episode has specific things to discuss, and historically we get plenty of discussion on each episode to warrant separate episode threads.


I wonder how many of us saw this week's Survivor thread title and thought 'nope'.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

EdwPowers said:


> To be fair to those that posted spoilers in this thread, it was started as a season thread. I not know when it changed but it hasn't been long.





DevdogAZ said:


> Wrong. I started the thread and put the original air date of the season premiere in the thread title. The title has not changed. I don't like season-long threads for shows like this. Each episode has specific things to discuss, and historically we get plenty of discussion on each episode to warrant separate episode threads.


Yeah. I was the one who started a season thread and everyone preferred to have one for each episode. Reading the thread title would have told you that anyway!


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

Was there or was there not a season thread for TAR? I am sorry, I am probably wrong and am confusing the Survivor thread then. I know at least one of them had a season thread that was lasting much longer than I thought it would.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

I see now it is Survivor with the season thread. So sorry about my wrong message. That is why I not speak too often,


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

EdwPowers said:


> I see now it is Survivor with the season thread. So sorry about my wrong message. That is why I not speak too often,


Don't take that Survivor thread title to heart. There will be individual threads for each Survivor episode also.


----------

